# black and tan cavalier



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

We got this 8 month old guy at the same time we took in the cavalier puppies. One of our foster moms is working on his housetraining.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a cutie!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

awww, how could someone give up something that sweet and cute?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

i love calvaliers


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting a cavalier...they are so pretty and seem like such loving and fun dogs!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm kind of fostering a little cavalier/bichon mix. He is such a loving little guy.

Yours is precious


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He is gorgeous! Cavaliers and Maltese are my top two favorite breeds, I think. 

It's a good thing you don't live close to me......!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what a precious little dog, and a beautiful face too


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Reuben got adopted by a nice couple that was originally looking for a cocker spaniel. He may never walk right because we discovered he had a spinal injury, but they don't mind the handicap. The vet thinks he was probably stepped on as a young puppy. Puppymill really suck, don't they?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160760
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's Andy. I was watching him while my neighbors were moving. Come to find out they couldn't have dogs where they moved









My son and his wife fell in love with him, while I was watching him over Thanksgiving. So they will be picking him up on the 15th. They live in San Fransisco, so I will see Andy on Holidays. He's now my grandpuppy. 

So here's a pic of Andy and his buddy Billy. This is before I had him groomed, and he looks a bit scruffy. He looks fabulous now.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Isn't it funny how things just work themselves out sometimes?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Isn't it funny how things just work themselves out sometimes?[/B]


It really is amazing. I believe there is a home, with a loving family, for each and every one of these fluff-butts. It's just our job to find them









Congrats on finding your little guy his forever home


----------

